# New Copper Kayfun



## johan (9/6/14)

I think it will be a real pita to keep shiny. Available here: http://www.custommodcreation.com/shop/303/kayfun-black-edition-in-copper-v3c

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/14)

Ooooo so pretty!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (9/6/14)

Won't the copper affect the juice taste? Don't know why I think that but I'd imagine it to.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (9/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Won't the copper affect the juice taste? Don't know why I think that but I'd imagine it to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Don't know but can assume that any acidic e-liquid will cause some serious oxidation and green goo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (9/6/14)

I think it looks awesome. Can only imagine how epic it would look on a brass nemesis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (9/6/14)

I see it's actually anodized copper over Stainless.


----------



## johan (9/6/14)

Alex said:


> I see it's actually anodized copper over Stainless.



In that case it should be fine and stay shiny - thanks for sharp spotting Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/14)

johan said:


> I think it will be a real pita to keep shiny. Available here: http://www.custommodcreation.com/shop/303/kayfun-black-edition-in-copper-v3c
> 
> View attachment 6045



Woohoo !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

Absolutely stunning...


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Won't the copper affect the juice taste? Don't know why I think that but I'd imagine it to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Copper doesn't affect taste at all. In fact, in cooking applications copper is preferred over and other metal due to it's high conductivity and neutral taste properties. Eg, the best meringues and whipped creams are made in copper bowls. The copper reacts with the oxygen and proteins present, and actually stabilizes the proteins by forming another amino acid that creates stronger bonds between the molecules.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## johan (9/6/14)

As @Alex pointed out its "... anodized copper..." so its 100% fine even with high acidic e-liquids


----------



## crack2483 (9/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Copper doesn't affect taste at all. In fact, in cooking applications copper is preferred over and other metal due to it's high conductivity and neutral taste properties. Eg, the best meringues and whipped creams are made in copper bowls. The copper reacts with the oxygen and proteins present, and actually stabilizes the proteins by forming another amino acid that creates stronger bonds between the molecules.



Was just wondering because copper itself stinks 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Was just wondering because copper itself stinks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



As @johan said, anodized copper has been treated to neutralise any taste or smell it might have. It still retains its metallic properties however.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/14)

.... and its only on the outside, the inside is still all stainless steel. But jeez that thing is sexy as hell..... even, dare I say.... "Sick as tits!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

